# ROME GEORGIA



## glass man (Nov 27, 2011)

Little early to be announcing this,but what the heck.Rome ,Georgia bottle show FEB.,4th 8am-3am...set up Fri. 3rd...3pm-8pm..15 bucks a table..limit two tables.No early admission fee..in fact as always no admission fee at all..not many shows like this any more...always sold out....We hope to make it again this year..been going since 1975! 

  CONTACT:Jerry Mitchell p.o. box 475 ..Bremen ,Georgia 30110 PH. 770-537-3725 OR Bob Jenkins 285 Oak Grove Rd.  Carrollton.GEORGIA 30117 Ph. 770-834-0736   JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Jan 17, 2012)

The Rome show is selling out...so if you want a table better hurry..oh and it don't last on SAT. from 8 am to 3am as I misprinted! 3 pm of course.Though that would be wild![]

 Hope to see yall there!JAMIE


----------



## nomorecop (Jan 17, 2012)

Looking forward to this show again.  Trying to find an Athens Georgia, 3 Centa bottle to complete my collection.  Will be wearing  "The Original 3 Centa" ballcap.


----------



## glass man (Jan 19, 2012)

Sure hope you find one there JAMES!If for some reason you can't make it let me know and I will see if one is there for you...just give me your phone number so I can call from the show and see if you want it at the price they are asking or if the condition of the bottle is good to you!

 I will be set up in the back...come by and see a ole fat freak if you get there![]JAMIE


----------



## nomorecop (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks Jamie.  I will come by Friday afternoon and find you.  Staying at the Days Inn Friday night and will be back to the Show Saturday morning. Really Appreciate your help and looking forward to meeting other collectors.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 19, 2012)

We be po...so we cant go.  Will be lucky to make Columbia.[&o]


----------



## glass man (Jan 23, 2012)

BE great to see you JAMES!

 STEPHEN..I understand PO!If it was not so close and I need to sell [I HOPE!]I would not be going either...I love the show and the friends..many I have known since the 1970s...sure wish you could make it though!!JAMIE


----------



## nomorecop (Jan 30, 2012)

Ready for a Friday road trip to Rome.  Hope to locate Jamie early and chat if he has time.  Have waited all winter for North, South Carolina, and Georgia bottle shows.


----------



## glass man (Feb 3, 2012)

Rome show...set up today and show tomorrow!!JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Jamie,

 You're being a good ambassador, man. Have a great show, and document it for the Yankee crowd, please.


----------



## nomorecop (Feb 5, 2012)

Good show.  Got to meet Jamie and his wife.  He must have slept in late Saturday morning.  See you in Columbia!


----------



## glass man (Feb 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Jamie,
> 
> You're being a good ambassador, man. Have a great show, and document it for the Yankee crowd, please.


 

 Sorry I got this too late...been doing that lots lately!

 JAMES...No we got up at 6:30 am...but man it was hard to get there at all!

 The night before coming home from set up it was raining and Nina and me was gonna get a bite to eat...we can't see good at night..specially in the rain..Nina turned too early and hit the high curb..blowing out a tire..THANKFUL TO THE LORD WE DIDN'T GET HURT and for our Niece and her husband that came rescued us...luckily he works as a machanic and could tell us we didn't screw the car up..only the tire and the wheel! 

 One time I was very thankful for a cell phone!JAMIE


----------

